# Which trim dressing for this Audi grille



## mjc72 (Feb 6, 2013)

Looking to freshen up this Audi A3 plastic grill, just unsure of which dressing to go for. Currently thinking AF Dressle or PERL as they are both spray on. 

Any other suggestions/advice appreciated.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

I use Af Dressle. I like the results, but I have never tried perl


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I have both

Can't seem to get on with perl but really liked dressle


----------



## Sick_at_Sea (Dec 14, 2013)

Dionysus Trim Glitz from Valet Pro has proven to be the most durable of the gels for me, unless you fancy Gtechniq's permanent restorer - which by the looks of it, you don't need.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

The new version:-


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Nanolex trim rejuvenator works brilliantly on my A4 grill, found nothing that even comes close. Got over 6 months from one coat.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Spray on and gel type dressing don't last very long at all.

Gtechniq c4 is the stuff you want.


----------



## Sick_at_Sea (Dec 14, 2013)

Scrim-1- said:


> Spray on and gel type dressing don't last very long at all.
> 
> Gtechniq c4 is the stuff you want.


"unless you fancy Gtechniq's permanent restorer - which by the looks of it, you don't need."

Dionysus is quite long lasting.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Any black Trim is better of being coated from start as it helps with the uv protection also and keeps them black for longer. 

Spend the extra time and use a permanent coating like Dlux or C4 or Gyeon trim


----------



## Sick_at_Sea (Dec 14, 2013)

Davemm said:


> Any black Trim is better of being coated from start as it helps with the uv protection also and keeps them black for longer.
> 
> Spend the extra time and use a permanent coating like Dlux or C4 or Gyeon trim


Yes, but it doesn't need "restoring".


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

:wall: Prevention is better than Cure 

Doing it now and getting it done properly will save a lot of time and messing about in the future. The Semi permanent coating will darken the trim further and help protect it from the sun and the uv damage that it causes and also make it easier to keep looking good. :thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Prevention is 100% better than renovation :thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Gtechniq C4. Best thing i have ever done in regards to plastics on my car. It has nothing to do with it needing restored or not. It'll work better if it doesn't. It seals with no gimmicks. Way better than any dressing.


----------



## REDLooP (Dec 28, 2008)

C4 works well to give you a nice clean finsh, but I found the Geyon stuff give it a better luster. Depends what you finish you like.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I must admit to being a fan of Wolf's WO-1G Tire and Trim restore gel


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I would go for dressle just spray on and job done, very easy and fast with a decent finish.


----------



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a similar grille on my A1 and I use Auto Finesse Dressle, spray on, buff off, job done


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Sick_at_Sea said:


> "unless you fancy Gtechniq's permanent restorer - which by the looks of it, you don't need."
> 
> Dionysus is quite long lasting.


Well by the looks of it he does need it otherwise he wouldn't be asking for a trim dressing :wall::wall:


----------



## mjc72 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks all for your input, much appreciated.

Would love some C4 or DLUX in my cupboard, but just a bit out of budget for me (especially as I only require a small amount).

The A3 is just over a year old, the trim is looking pretty good. I'm really after something just to quickly freshen up the front grille as part of my 3/4 week wash.

Leaning towards Dressel as it seems to get good feedback on interior use too.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

mjc72 said:


> Thanks all for your input, much appreciated.
> 
> Would love some C4 or DLUX in my cupboard, but just a bit out of budget for me (especially as I only require a small amount).
> 
> ...


Only reason I and others suggest c4 is you will apply dressel and come 3/4 weeks time you will be back to square one and will want applying again.

C4 once applied won't need touch for a very long time.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thought I give Meguire's all season dressing a mention as it's excellent and gives a semi sheen and like the name all season, you can use all year round.:thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

mjc72 said:


> .......Would love some C4 or DLUX in my cupboard, but just a bit out of budget for me (especially as I only require a small amount).
> 
> The A3 is just over a year old, the trim is looking pretty good. I'm really after something just to quickly freshen up the front grille as part of my 3/4 week wash......


Not sure how much C4 costs, Dlux is about £25 which would be a lot of money for use on a grill but also works very well on scuttle panels, door trims, door rubber and wheels. However if you really fancy the Auto Finesse then buy it.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Chemical guys New look tyre and trim gel is also a winner as is AG bumper gel imo


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

Scrim-1- said:


> Only reason I and others suggest c4 is you will apply dressel and come 3/4 weeks time you will be back to square one and will want applying again.
> 
> C4 once applied won't need touch for a very long time.


Scrim, if I had new car trim C5 treated, then used c2v3 diluted every 6-8 weeks, what might "a very long time look like"?

....for typical Uk driving. Am thinking bugs in summer, road crap in winter. 
Thanks


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

AF Dressle and Revive both very good products. Maybe not long term solutions, but good value for money. I'd edge towards a Dressle as it's very versatile on the interior, exterior and engine bay.


----------



## Inge (Jun 7, 2013)

Reload might be another option.


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Aerospace 303


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2014)

For easy use I would also recommend auto finesse dressle.


----------

